# Impossible de se connecter au serveur proxy ???



## Marcmaniac (3 Octobre 2005)

Qu'est ce que cela veut dire ?
Comment faire pour se connecter à ses fameux serveurs ?

PS : Mon problème apparait quand je veux me connecter au radio disponible sur le net (europe 1, oui FM, etc ) Je dispose de real player, Windows Media Player...je ne comprends pas ce message 

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## MarcMame (3 Octobre 2005)

Quel est ton FAI et ton mode de connexion (RTC/ADSL/Cable) ?
As tu renseigné un (ou des) proxy dans ta config générale ? (préférences avancées de Safari)


----------



## Marcmaniac (4 Octobre 2005)

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre sans raison particulière....énigme !
Pour la petite histoire, je suis chez noos, cablé, je n'ai rien configuré de spécial sur safari !


----------

